# Late intro ^ _ ^



## bajsan (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I joined a while ago and forgot to introduce myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My name is Leyla, I'm 20 and a business major. I wouldn't
say I'm an expert i MU but I have my share of experience through
trial and errors. 

Looking forward getting to know all of you!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome Leyla


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Leyla and welcome


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## bajsan (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you girls! :-*


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

hi leyla.


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

Leyla , how nice


----------

